# わけ:できるわけない



## Languagelearner123456

歌を聞きそのと言うこと「思い出になんてできるわけない。英語で 「わけ」が 「reason」と言う意味であります。そういうわけに わけわどう言う意味ですか


----------



## karlalou

Yes. わけ means 'reason'. Or also it means 'meaning', or 'sense of.. logical thought, or right and wrong' or 'truth'.
わけがない means 'There's no reason (to do something)'.
そのわけ means 'the reason'. (usually used just before you start talking about the reason: そのわけは、～ (= The reason is ~))
そういうわけ means 'that's the reason'. (usually referring to something you just said, but it's possible to use just as same as そのわけ: そういうわけは～ (= The reason is, or The reason I say[it says, etc.] so is))

By the way, you don't need と after その, and you say その言うこと or それの言うこと, but here you can also say ある歌を聞いたのですが、*その歌詞*(lyrics)*に*「思い出になんてできるわけない」*とあります*.

Also,
英語で 「わけ」が 「reason」と言う意味であります。 →　「わけ」は英語で「reason」です。Simple, isn't it. 
そういうわけに わけわどう言う意味ですか　→　「そういうわけに」*の*「わけ」はどういう意味ですか


----------



## Languagelearner123456

In this case 「わけ」 is referring to an abstract concept. Thanks for the help 
ありがと


----------



## Flaminius

This sentence is best understood as an instance of the idiom わけがない (with variations such as わけはない, わけない, わけもない).

Weblio (s.v. わけがない) translates this into "there is no way that" and explains that "[it] expresses speaker's belief that something is impossible."


----------



## polybolos

I think the "わけ" is used as adverb to emphasize "できない", so in the phrase "わけ" is not equivalent to "_reason"._


----------



## Flaminius

Grammatically, *polybolos*, わけ is a noun or a quasi-noun that heads a clause not very different from "there is no way that."  One of the meanings of _wake_ is to show a natural consequence of the foregoing statement:
営業成績が悪いから、解雇されたわけだ。

Used with negation, this _wake_ shows something is naturally impossible to happen.


----------



## polybolos

Flaminius

I think it's better that we confirm the roles of adverb and noun before discuss it. Adverb modifies verb, adjective, and another adverb, etc, on the other hand noun's role is to identifies or denote a person, animal, place, thing, or idea.
Now let study.  "わけ" in the phrase "思い出になんてできるわけない"  is used to emphases "can't"(equivalent to できない) , and "can't" is a kind of verb(auxiliary verb). Conversely, "わけ" in the phrase does not denote reason, idea , or so. Then you can think the "わけ" is used as adverb.

It's fruitful to know the fact that "わけ" could be used not only as noun, but as adverb.

念のため
「営業成績が悪いから、解雇されたわけだ。」の「わけ」は表現者の気持ちを添えるために付されているのであって、特定の理由を示すために使われているわけではないからやはり副詞(的)に使われていると理解できる。


----------



## frequency

Flaminius said:


> This sentence is best understood as an instance of the idiom わけがない (with variations such as わけはない, わけない, わけもない).


Yes, that's just an idiom. Learner said that it's an abstract concept; I think so, too.


----------



## Flaminius

I don't mind calling _wake nai_ an emphasis, but we are at odds on how the emphasis is achieved.



polybolos said:


> Adverb modifies verb, adjective, and another adverb, etc, on the other hand noun's role is to identifies or denote a person, animal, place, thing, or idea.


This is semantics (study of meaning; NOT claptrap with words) and we also need to look how words are put together to form a sentence or a clause or a phrase (grammar).  A noun is often assigned a morphological case with a postposition.  This way, its role to the verb is understood.  Sometimes nouns are modified by an entire clause.  This is marked on the adnominal inflection in the subordinate clause.

Now, the _wake_ at hand is behaving like a noun in that 1. it can be suffixed with a postposition and 2. when modified by a clause, the inflected item in the modifying clause takes the adnominal form.


----------



## polybolos

Flaminius said:


> A noun is often assigned a morphological case with a postposition. This way, its role to the verb is understood. Sometimes nouns are modified by an entire clause. This is marked on the adnominal inflection in the subordinate clause.


私はそのことを、英語文法でいうところの副詞的用法であると説明しているわけです。「思い出にできるわけがない」という文の中で「わけがない」は「できない」という(助)動詞を強調(修飾)しているわけですから、これは英語文法でいうところの副詞的用法になるのです。


----------



## karlalou

> 「わけがない」「はずがない」は、…する理由がない、…する道理がない、の意味で、ある事態の起こる可能性が全くないことを表わす。「わけはない」「はずもない」などの形もある。（source：類語例解辞典@goo辞書）


----------



## 810senior

英語的に説明するなら、「訳(reason, way)」は「思い出にできる(can bring it to my memory)」という同格節を導く名詞と説明した方が自分的にはすっきりします。現に英語に直訳すると、"there's no way that"になる*訳*ですし。


----------



## polybolos

810senior said:


> 英語的に説明するなら、


英語的に説明しているわけではありませんよ。英語文法的にいう副詞的用法と言っているのです。一口に副詞といっても、日本語文法上の副詞と英語文法上の副詞では少し意味合いが違うのです。そこで、議論が混乱しないように私はあくまで英語文法上の副詞の説明に則って説明したわけです。もし日本語文法の土俵で説明したいのであれば、Flaminiusさんのような説明で構わないとおもいます。


810senior said:


> 「訳(reason, way)」は「思い出にできる(can bring it to my memory)」という同格節を導く名詞と説明した方が自分的にはすっきりします。現に英語に直訳すると、"there's no way that"になる*訳*ですし。


「思い出にできるわけなんてない」という場合のわけは別に同格節を導いているわけではないと思いますよ。
例えば：「みんなが笑うわけだ」という場合のわけは、笑う原因や理由を示すというよりは、・・・ということになるはずだ、という気持ちを添えるために使われています。「思い出にできるわけなんてない」という場合のわけもこれに近いと思います。
　で、上記のわけがいったいどういう働きをしているかというと、思い出に「できない」の部分にかかっており、(助)動詞を修飾していると理解できるはずです(できない、ということを強調)。そして英語文法における副詞は動詞を修飾するというのはご存知ですよね？　ゆえに副詞として働いているとの説明になるわけです。
他方で、idiomとしてkarlolouさん引用の類語例解辞典のように理解するのもおおいに結構だと思います。


----------



## 810senior

仮に「わけ」が副詞的用法として、助詞「が」を伴い、元の文章である「思い出にできない」のどこかに挿入されたとすると、「*思い出にわけができない」といった感じの文章になるべきでしょう。
実際は「思い出にできるわけがない」といったように、「できる」の活用形が変化してる以上、「わけ」を英語文法での副詞的用法に見立てた説明は、文法的にも、いささか無理があると思います。

そもそも、「わけ」を単なる名詞として（わけがないというイディオムの一部として）解釈しないというならば、「この宝石が本物の訳がない」、「あの人が探偵の訳がない」みたいな「わけ」の手前に名詞が置かれる例文の説明が付きません。


----------



## Flaminius

*polybolos*さんが「英語文法でいうところの副詞的用法」にこだわる理由が分かりません。初めて英語文法の副詞が問題になっていると聞いたときは、とても驚きました。


polybolos said:


> 私はそのことを、英語文法でいうところの副詞的用法であると説明しているわけです。「思い出にできるわけがない」という文の中で「わけがない」は「できない」という(助)動詞を強調(修飾)しているわけですから、これは英語文法でいうところの副詞的用法になるのです。


ここで議論しているのは日本語の文なので、「議論が混乱しないように」(#13)英語文法の話をする意味が分かりません。



polybolos said:


> そして英語文法における副詞は動詞を修飾するというのはご存知ですよね？　ゆえに副詞として働いているとの説明になるわけです。


これは、日本語文法では副詞は動詞を修飾しないので、「英語文法でいうところの副詞的用法」を持ち出さざるを得ないといっているように見えます。そんなことないと思いますよ。日本語文法でも副詞は動詞を修飾します。おそらく*polybolos*さんにとってはこの構文を理解するためには、英語文法の概念を借りてきた方が楽だということなのかもしれませんが、英語文法を持ち出している事実、持ち出す意味が他の人に伝わっていたとは思えません。

どのような文法に依拠するのが適切かを議論するより、どんな形態素解析をすれば「わけ」が副詞となるのか見せてもらう方が早いでしょう。よろしくおねがいします。


----------



## polybolos

先にFlaminiusさんのほうへ回答します。


Flaminius said:


> *polybolos*さんが「英語文法でいうところの副詞的用法」にこだわる理由が分かりません。初めて英語文法の副詞が問題になっていると聞いたときは、とても驚きました。





Flaminius said:


> ここで議論しているのは日本語の文なので、「議論が混乱しないように」(#13)英語文法の話をする意味が分かりません。


あ、いえこだわっているわけではありませんよ。それと英語文法の副詞が問題になっているという認識でもありません。説明するための道具として英語文法の副詞を借りただけです。それはなぜといわれても、そのほうが説明しやすいと思っただけです。まあ、あえて言えば質問者はUK出身なので英語の文法に即して説明してもいいかな、と思ったわけです。
「議論が混乱しないように」英語文法の話をしたのは、一口に副詞といっても、英語の副詞の説明と日本語の副詞の説明とでは意味がことなる場合があり、それにより生じる混乱を避けるために、私はあくまで英語の副詞の意味で説明していますよ、と提示したわけです。


Flaminius said:


> これは、日本語文法では副詞は動詞を修飾しないので、「英語文法でいうところの副詞的用法」を持ち出さざるを得ないといっているように見えます。そんなことないと思いますよ。日本語文法でも副詞は動詞を修飾します。


私の#13の回答をもう一度よく読んでください。私は「日本語文法上の副詞と英語文法上の副詞では少し意味合いが違う」といっており、全く異なるとは言っていません。


Flaminius said:


> 英語文法を持ち出している事実、持ち出す意味が他の人に伝わっていたとは思えません。


伝えられなかったとすればそれはひとえに「私」のせいであり、Flaiminiusさんのせいではありませんから、そこはあなたが気を揉まなくてもいいでしょう。


Flaminius said:


> どのような文法に依拠するのが適切かを議論するより、どんな形態素解析をすれば「わけ」が副詞となるのか見せてもらう方が早いでしょう。よろしくおねがいします。


もうお分かりでしょうが、私は英語文法の土俵で説明をしていたわけです。そこに形態素解析などはありません(まあ英語を言語学の対象としてみた場合はあるのかもしれませんが)から、この要望自体失当ということになるわけです。


----------



## polybolos

810seniorさん、


810senior said:


> わけ」を英語文法での副詞的用法に見立てた説明は、文法的にも、いささか無理があると思います。


そう思うのはあなたが日本語の文法論の土俵に私の説明を落とし込もうとしているからです。それは無理というもの。


810senior said:


> そもそも、「わけ」を単なる名詞として（わけがないというイディオムの一部として）解釈しないというならば、「この宝石が本物の訳がない」、「あの人が探偵の訳がない」みたいな「わけ」の手前に名詞が置かれる例文の説明が付きません。


厳密にいうと「わけ」自体は名詞ということでいいと思いますよ。ただ、その名詞とされるところの「わけ」がどのように働いているのかを私は英語の文法という土俵で説明したわけです。
その箇所は#7の英文の箇所ですでに説明してありますので一読ください。


----------



## karlalou

> 「わけがない」「はずがない」は、…する理由がない、…する道理がない、の意味で、ある事態の起こる可能性が全くないことを表わす。「わけはない」「はずもない」などの形もある。（source：類語例解辞典@goo辞書）


わけない should be わけがない formally.
わけが is the subject of ない.

副詞 is, as the linked page says, a modifier（修飾語）.
わけがない as a whole is an idiom（慣用句）, and when looking at the elements, わけ is still the subject of ない, and it's still a noun, and it still means 'reason'.


----------



## Flaminius

polybolos said:


> 説明するための道具として英語文法の副詞を借りただけです。それはなぜといわれても、そのほうが説明しやすいと思っただけです。まあ、あえて言えば質問者はUK出身なので英語の文法に即して説明してもいいかな、と思ったわけです。
> 「議論が混乱しないように」英語文法の話をしたのは、一口に副詞といっても、英語の副詞の説明と日本語の副詞の説明とでは意味がことなる場合があり、それにより生じる混乱を避けるために、私はあくまで英語の副詞の意味で説明していますよ、と提示したわけです。


具体的にどのように「意味がことなる」のか*polybolos*さんが説明しないかぎりは、英語文法の話をするほど議論が混乱します。



> 私の#13の回答をもう一度よく読んでください。私は「日本語文法上の副詞と英語文法上の副詞では少し意味合いが違う」といっており、全く異なるとは言っていません。


その少しだけ違うという副詞の意味が、このスレッドでの議論にどう関係するのかはっきりさせてください。英語文法の副詞ないし副詞的用法にあって、日本語文法の対応する用語にない意味合いが理解できれば、*polybolos*さんが「わけ」を副詞ないし副詞的用法だと主張する根拠が明確になると思います。



> 伝えられなかったとすればそれはひとえに「私」のせいであり、Flaiminiusさんのせいではありませんから、そこはあなたが気を揉まなくてもいいでしょう。


このわたし、*Flaminius*は、気をもんでいるのではなく、良く分からないのでさらに精緻に説明するよう求めています。



> もうお分かりでしょうが、私は英語文法の土俵で説明をしていたわけです。そこに形態素解析などはありません(まあ英語を言語学の対象としてみた場合はあるのかもしれませんが)から、この要望自体失当ということになるわけです。


以下に*polybolos*さんの主張を#7, #13から引用して検討しますが、形態素解析のない英語文法の土俵なるものは存在しません。全てのN語文法は言語Nを対象とする言語学です。N語に関する形態素解析とは、N語話者の発した特定の音声のつらなりから語や形態素を取り出し、それらに品詞を割りあて、品詞同士を句と節にまとめ、最後にそれらがどのように文を構成するか示すことです(書記言語、手話言語も同様)。形態素解析のない英語文法とは、一体何物でしょうか。



polybolos said:


> 「思い出にできるわけがない」という文の中で「わけがない」は「できない」という(助)動詞を強調(修飾)しているわけですから、これは英語文法でいうところの副詞的用法になるのです。


*polybolos*さん#7は、「わけがない」が「できない」を修飾していると述べていますが、「できない」という文字列は、スレッドで議論している文には存在しません。ここで注意すべきは、修飾とは具体的な形態が対象となる作用であることです。例えば形容詞「大きな」が名詞「山」を修飾してできるのが「大きな山」という名詞句であるというように。「できない」という出所不明の形態が修飾されることはありません。*polybolos*さんは「強調(修飾)」とだけ書いていて、強調と括弧内の修飾がどのような関係にあると考えているのか読み取ることができないので、上述の内容は、現時点ではあくまでも私の推量です。なお、「わけ」や「わけない」が強調の機能をもつことに反対している人は、このスレッドにいないと思います。私が#9で言ったことを繰り返しておくと、強調がどのように行われているのかだけが問題です。そのためには文要素がどのようにつながっているか見なければいけません。



polybolos said:


> 例えば：「みんなが笑うわけだ」という場合のわけは、笑う原因や理由を示すというよりは、・・・ということになるはずだ、という気持ちを添えるために使われています。「思い出にできるわけなんてない」という場合のわけもこれに近いと思います。
> で、上記のわけがいったいどういう働きをしているかというと、思い出に「できない」の部分にかかっており、(助)動詞を修飾していると理解できるはずです(できない、ということを強調)。そして英語文法における副詞は動詞を修飾するというのはご存知ですよね？　ゆえに副詞として働いているとの説明になるわけです。


*polybolos*さん#13は、まず「みんなが笑うわけだ」の「わけ」は原因や理由ではないといっています。*Karlalou*さん#18は「わけがない」の「わけ」は理由だといっていますが、この反論は的を得ず、*polybolos*さんが正しいです。とはいえ、この「わけ」が理由ではないことから直ちに「気持ちを添えるために使われる」と結論すべきではありません。名詞として別の意味をもつという可能性を検討していないからです。多くの人が最初に思い浮かべる「わけ」の意味は理由でしょう。「第二外国語にベルベル語を選んだわけを教えてください」の用例では「わけ」は「理由」で置き換えても文が同じ意味になります。

別の意味が「灰をかけたら、桜に花が咲いた。わけがわからない」のような文例に表れます。花が咲いた理由は灰なので、「わからない」ものは他に求めることになります。つまり、この「わけ」は二つの事象をつなぐ論理的な筋道のことです。「みんなが笑うわけだ」と「思い出にできるわけなんてない」には、事象ないし命題は一つしか表現されていませんが、なんらかの前提となる事象ないし命題が文脈に含意されていると解釈するのが自然です。「みんな…」の文例は、含意された事象Aから笑うという事象Bにはとても自然な経路が存在することをいい、「思い出…」の方は含意された命題Aから思い出にするという命題Bに至る経路が全くないことをいっていると考えることができます。これはnatural consequence (*Flaminius* #6)だといってよいでしょう。

これらの例が「灰を…」と異なる点は、従属節をとることです。従属節の活用語彙が連体形で接続する(ナ形容詞は「なんでもご存知なわけだ」となる)こと、格助詞、副助詞を含む後置詞を取ることから、依然として文要素としては名詞的に振る舞いますが、辞書的に同意語とされるその他の名詞で置き換えることは難しいです。例えば「*みんなが笑う必然性だ」のように、「わけ」は「必然性」にとても近い意味をもつのに、この文では置き換え不可能です。日本語には同じような方法で文に参加する名詞由来の語がいくつもあり、それらの多くが語彙的意味を失って、文法機能に特化していることから、形式名詞という概念に分類されます。今論じている「わけ」に近い形式名詞に「はず」がありますが、これは「そのはずだ」のような限られた用例以外では名詞としての機能をほとんど失っています。

*polybolos*さんは#13でも、「わけ」が「思い出に「できない」の部分にかかっており、(助)動詞を修飾している」といっていますが、「わけ」は形容詞節に修飾されているのであり、なにかの文要素を修飾してはいません。そもそも「できない」は文中に実在しない要素であり、対象が存在しない以上、修飾という作用は存在しません。おそらく*polybolos*さんは、修飾を日常的な意味で、つまり新たな意味を付け加えることのように、使用したのでしょう。確かに、論じている文例は「…できる」という文に「わけない」という文末要素が加えられたとみてもよいでしょう。しかし「わけない」の内部を分析することは不可能ではありません。「わけない」に関連する表現に「わけがない」や「わけなかった」などがあることを見て、この表現は格助詞をとったり、活用することを知るのは、学習者にとっても有益です。

「わけ」であれ、「わけない」という連語の形であれ、副詞ないし副詞的と表現するのは不適切です。


----------



## polybolos

Flaminiusさん、
拝読いたしました。しかし今回のあなたの投稿は、文法の知識を嵩にかけて異なるものの見方を論難しているにすぎません。そのため、今回の投稿に対してはこれ以上の意見をしないこととします。
さて、この問題にばかり時間をかけていても仕方がありませんので、以降は、英語の文法に沿った新たな質問・ご意見に対してのみ回答することとし、それ以外の投稿は黙殺することにいたします。


----------

